# network stop after deluge busy



## azathoth (Jul 14, 2017)

reboot fixed

but not service netif restart

now being unix guy it seems I shouldnt need a full rboot?


----------



## IPTRACE (Jul 17, 2017)

What do you mean saying network stop?
Can you provide more information when the problem occurs? exp. `ifconfig -a` and `netstat -an -f inet` and `netstat 1` .


----------



## azathoth (Jul 18, 2017)

Will have to catch it.
My ISP does something and all network traffic stops.
On linux I restarted dhcp and then went along.
On freebsd service netif restart had no effect.
reboot fixes


----------

